# bleeding!!!!



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have been getting cramps since yesterday and i also started bleeding last night, but not bright red blood more brown and quite watery i have a scan today at 1pm, but i just wanted some reassurance that everything could still be ok. I have a doppler and i can find babs heartbeat which is around 155-170bpm. please be completely honest no matter how brutal it may be .


love
bitbit


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh bitbit you must be going through hell with worry today?!

It all sounds ok though, seeing as you can still hear the heartbeat. I had some brownish spotting (no cramps) at around 6 weeks and all was ok, like they say if it's not bright red then it's old blood.

Keeping everything crossed that all is well.

((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bitbit,

Sorry i really don't know as this is my 1st pg, however i have noticed a few posts from other girls who have bled and everything was okay.  The fact you can find the heartbeat must be a good sign and the fact it is brown normally suggests old blood.  Praying your scan goes well this afternoon

Love Mish x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Bitbit

It can be common to have cramps (uterus/ligaments stretching) and a brown watery bleed (hormones). In the majority of pg's everything can still be ok. I do understand what you are feeling as I have this and still do at 24 weeks. Often you can also have this type of brown bleed around the time your period would have been due. But always get any type of bleed checked out (as you have done).

If the pain increases or if the bleed becomes redder you need to see a dr asap.

The scan this afternoon will really reassure you. Plus you have been able to find babs heartbeat which is also a good sign.

Let me know how you get on. 

jeanettexx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Where have I been Jeanette!!!!!!!

I didn't even know you were pregnant!!!! 

CONGRATS to you!

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

